# locutorio



## divina

Salve, ¿existe un equivalente de esto en italiano?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locutorio

Centralino telefonico?


----------



## Geviert

Los locutorios telefónicos (de estilo latinoamericano) están integrados en Italia (al menos en el norte) con los denominados "centri multiservizi", que no son otra cosa que los más conocidos internet-café o cybercafé. No me consta que hayan existido como centros colectivos exclusivos para llamadas (existentes todavía en las provincias más pobres de LA, por ejemplo) y que hayan tenido, de consecuencia, un nombre específico en italiano. Es plausibe, sin embargo, que hayan existido antes de la difusión del telefono _fisso_. Los mismos locutorios latinos se han convertido en internet-café y casi nadie usa la línea telefónica corriente sino a través de VoIP. En todo caso, espera a algún forero o forera más anciana a ver qué te dice.


----------



## ursu-lab

No, prima del grande flusso di immigrazione degli ultimi 20 anni ovviamente non c'erano, e i cybercaffè sono un'"invenzione" che coincide con l'avvento di internet e con la liberalizzazione delle compagnie telefoniche nazionali. Il telefono in casa in Italia credo che sia una realtà consolidata già dal dopoguerra. Prima mi immagino che si andasse a telefonare negli uffici postali comunali (poste e telegrafi). All'inizio era molto diffusa la linea duplex: la linea telefonica di casa era condivisa con un vicino ma con due numeri diversi. Ricordo che si doveva stare attenti a riagganciare bene la cornetta perché altrimenti l'altro telefono restava occupato  Il duplex era usato almeno fino agli inizi degli anni '70.Tornando al "locutorio", in Italia si è diffuso meno di altri paesi come la Spagna anche per via della legge sulla sicurezza (che se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere abolita ora), che obbliga gli utenti a identificarsi con un documento se vogliono accedere a Internet.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, la famosa "legge Pisanu" (internet) ha sido abolida con  el l D.L. 29 dicembre 2010, n. 225, más conocido como decreto _Milleproroghe_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> En efecto, la famosa "legge Pisasu" (internet) ha sido abolida con  el l D.L. 29 dicembre 2010, n. 225, más conocido como decreto _Milleproroghe_.


Il politico si chiama Pisanu


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> No, prima del grande flusso di immigrazione degli ultimi 20 anni ovviamente non c'erano, e i cybercaffè sono un'"invenzione" che coincide con l'avvento di internet e con la liberalizzazione delle compagnie telefoniche nazionali. Il telefono in casa in Italia credo che sia una realtà consolidata già dal dopoguerra. Prima mi immagino che si andasse a telefonare negli uffici postali comunali (poste e telegrafi). All'inizio era molto diffusa la linea duplex: la linea telefonica di casa era condivisa con un vicino ma con due numeri diversi. Ricordo che si doveva stare attenti a riagganciare bene la cornetta perché altrimenti l'altro telefono restava occupato  Il duplex era usato almeno fino agli inizi degli anni '70.Tornando al "locutorio", in Italia si è diffuso meno di altri paesi come la Spagna anche per via della legge sulla sicurezza (che se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere abolita ora), che obbliga gli utenti a identificarsi con un documento se vogliono accedere a Internet.



Nei primi anni '80 mi piaceva andare a telefonare nelle postazioni ASST (azienda di stato per i servizi telefonici, ora soppressa). Ma in generale, quei posti dove ci sono i telefoni per telefonare, penso che si possano chiamare centri servizi telefonici.

P.S.: mio nonno aveva il telefono già negli anni '30, il numero di telefono era: 101.


----------



## Geviert

> il numero di telefono era: 101



Caspita se era facile allora di ricordarsi il numero! Adesso i più non sanno a memoria il proprio numero di cellulare (qui in Germania almeno, zero).


----------



## VICTOR-M

Hola Divina, a Genova esistono ma ne ho visti anche in altre città, soprattutto dove la presenza di stranieri è importante. Sono esattamente come i _locutorios_ descritti nel link da te postato. Sono stati introdotti e sono gestiti prevalentemente da stranieri e permettono di fare telefonate internazionali a prezzi bassissimi rispetto alla rete fissa. Alcuni hanno solo delle cabine telefoniche, altri offrono anche postazioni internet, trasferimento di somme di denaro, vendita di schede telefoniche prepagate etc. Non credo esista un nome specifico in italiano, quì sono conosciuti come "phone center" o "internet point".


----------



## divina

Busqué "centri multiservizi" en Google y parece que hay muchos "Centri Multiservizi Anziani" : http://www.cgil.milano.it/categorie/spi/sanita_assistenza/centri_multiservizi_anziani.htm


----------



## ninux

VICTOR-M said:


> Hola Divina, a Genova esistono ma ne ho visti anche in altre città, soprattutto dove la presenza di stranieri è importante. Sono esattamente come i _locutorios_ descritti nel link da te postato. Sono stati introdotti e sono gestiti prevalentemente da stranieri e permettono di fare telefonate internazionali a prezzi bassissimi rispetto alla rete fissa. Alcuni hanno solo delle cabine telefoniche, altri offrono anche postazioni internet, trasferimento di somme di denaro, vendita di schede telefoniche prepagate etc. Non credo esista un nome specifico in italiano, quì sono conosciuti come "phone center" o "internet point".


Sì, gestiti da stranieri e permettono di fare telefonate a prezzi stracciati proprio per il motivo citato da Geviert: l'avvento del Voip (Voice Over IP), la tecnologia che ha permesso l'abbassamento dei prezzi telefonici. Per questo sono nati dopo il boom di internet e per questo frequentemente, come ha detto Victor, in questi centri si trovano anche postazioni internet. 
Sì, concordo che un nome proprio italiano non esiste, forse proprio per la sua origine.


----------



## ursu-lab

divina said:


> Busqué "centri multiservizi" en Google y parece que hay muchos "Centri Multiservizi Anziani" : http://www.cgil.milano.it/categorie/spi/sanita_assistenza/centri_multiservizi_anziani.htm


Naturalmente questi centri non hanno niente a che vedere con il telefono La parola in italiano non esiste, puoi scegliere tra " phone center" o "cybercaffè" se è anche bar.


----------



## ninux

ursu-lab said:


> Naturalmente questi centri non hanno niente a che vedere con il telefono La parola in italiano non esiste, puoi scegliere tra " phone center" o "cybercaffè" se è anche bar.


 Forse più che cybercaffè "internet caffè"


----------



## Geviert

Direi che si può utilizzare, in senso lato, _Posti telefonici Pubblici _(PTP). Oppure, Divina, se proprio non c'è un termine preciso, allora ne puoi proporre uno creativamente, la Crusca per fortuna non è così ortodossa come il RAE.  Ad esempio potresti dire: _centro Duplex_ (con un _touch _di storia e guardando ai "centri multiservizi anziani" come clienti potenziali), oppure Centro PTP-"don Gettone", Digito-Center, "Cornetta nera"-Phone Center e via così.


----------



## VICTOR-M

Essendo attività regolamentata e soggetta a licenza ho trovato questo:

_
Ministero dello Sviluppo Economico_
_
__Il Codice delle Comunicazioni Elettroniche (D.L. n. 259 del 1/08/2003 ) ha regolamentato anche l'offerta al pubblico dei servizi di comunicazione elettronica come gli internet point, i phone center, fax ecc,_
_Pertanto: chiunque intenda aprire *un internet point e/o un phone center, oltre ad ottenere l'autorizzazione del Ministero dello Sviluppo Economico, dovrà chiedere la licenza al Questore territorialmente competente, presentando apposita istanza presso il Commissariato della Polizia di Stato o al Comando dell'Arma dei Carabinieri presenti nella zona di apertura dell'attività.*_


----------



## honeyheart

A me piace "phone center".


----------

